# What do you all use for lice?



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm curious what everyone else uses. I bought the same stuff the breeder used on my babies, but it's used on their back. (like frontline on a dog, spread the fleece, put on skin etc...) I'm not thrilled with how it leaves the fleece there though. I mean, if it works then great. But if there are other options that wouldn't leave their fleece messy, I'd love another option.


----------



## FaunaAndFlora (Aug 1, 2011)

I dust with diatomaceous earth but then I have dairy goats. Not sure how well it would work on a wool-bearing goat. Your goats are beautiful, by the way. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a permethrin oil on the toppling like you are saying the breeder did. I also have dairy goats so it is a bit different but I do notice that the oily area goes away after a while.


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Yesterday morning I was just reading about the diatomaceous earth. Would it be okay to use that under their bedding in their shelter along with the toppling oil? Or would that be too much for the babies? They had lice when we got them. the breeders treated them with Synergized Lice No More Insecticide and then I went out and bought some. On Saturday it will be 2 weeks since they were treated. I want them gone. I'm not sure if that is unrealistic or if I will have to treat them forever just to keep them at bay. Is it also unrealistic to only purchase animals that have no lice? Or with angora's is that impossible? I've heard it's very common for them to get lice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

DE is all natural so its ok to use in combination with other thigns

but maek sure you get the food/animal grade DE


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

I"m very excited to find that the local feed store, where I worked some 10 years ago, carries the food grade DE in 6 lb containers. Apparenlty, they say it's very popular. So I guess I'll start with putting it down under their bedding and then try to keep the lice away, then maybe start using it on the goats instead of the topical stuff I'm using right now. 
thanks!


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

So once they have lice, do they kind of have them forever? Will I be always treating them every 2 weeks just to maintain? Or will we ever be lice free? They had lice when we got them, is it unrealistic to find anogra's withOUT lice? and should I have not bought them when they told us that they were treating them for lice and showed us some on their backs? Is there something they should be given inernally for the lice that suck blood? I think I saw some yesterday. (Forget what they are called, but they are almost white and blend in very well wtih their skin and fleece) Will their fleece be junk when shorn because of the lice? I'm kinda concerned that they were treated 2 weeks ago (2 weeks from tomorrow, so I'll treat them again then) and I'm seeing the lice on them. I'm not sure if they were ever gone or if they are new ones that hatched.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ivermectin injectable actually injected can kill the sucking lice.


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it okay to use that while I am using the Permethrin's topically on them too? I dont' want to over due it. but would love for these suckers to be gone.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It will be fine. The ivermectin will also kill many types of worms. 
Ivermectin injectable is dosed at 1cc per 100 pounds when injected.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I use "Stall Dry" it is made with diatomaceous earth in it. I sprinkle it daily on the floor of my goats' cave and cover with a light sprinkling of wood shavings. The wood shavings might stick in that long hair but you can use some other form of bedding that you like better. My goats have no problems with lice, mites, fleas, ticks or anything.


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Just 3 days ago I went and got the diatomaceous earth and put it down under their straw in their shed. Which I intend on continueing to do, but I feel like I need to do more than even what the breeder where doing to get rid of these critters. They were using this same topical I will be re applying tomorrow. but I'm just concerned that I"m seeing them again already and I'm concerned I'll never get them totally gone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried the ivermectin injectable but that didnt work for the lice (only got rid of some of them).

I found the flysect worked great and killed basically on contact. In less then 24 hours all my goats were lice free. 

No goats dont always have lice and yes you can get rid of them.


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.petvetsupply.com/inshzoe001.html

Is this the stuff Stacy? If so, do you spray it on? or use it as a topical down their back, spred the fleece etc....

This is what I'm using only because it's what the breeders used. It's Permethrin based also...

http://www.tractorsupply.com/insect...lice-no-more-trade-insecticide-1-gal--2215122


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes your first link is what I used. I sprayed them all over and heavily in the areas where the lice and eggs were concentrated (withers, hips, head)


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late on this topic... but with the DE if you apply it liberally all along the spine, rubbing it in to make sure you get everything and muck out the pen Completely, then dust and put in some fresh bedding it will get rid of them.. I did this with my saanen wethers and I haven't had problems since. However, especially if you have fiber goats, I would vacuum off the DE (and dead lice  about two days after application. I did this with one goat and it worked really well.. the other one wasn't so happy about it and so had dandruff for a bit afterwards...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If they are the sucking lice use Ivermectin. I have used Seven, that got rid of them pretty quickly. They were gone in a day or so.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Have they been sheered or are they still carrying around all that beautiful fur? Have you tried a lice bath after freshly sheering?

I had a few lice pop up just when winter was thawing this year. I dusted under their bedding with Seven powder and the ground in their favorite hang out areas. It got rid of them fast. 

I like DE when I can find it, but my local feed store employee had no clue what I was talking about when I asked. The only place that I've found it is the natural pet store and it's pricey there.


----------

